# Vizsla's on Facebook?



## IndyV (Feb 8, 2011)

Hello!!! 

I am not sure if this is the correct place to post this question, but I was wondering if anybody else has a Facebook for their Vizsla? 
If you do, feel free to add my little pupper dog! 

http://www.facebook.com/IndysTail

If you add him, I would really appreciate being sent a message saying you're from this forum just so I know you aren't a spam-add.

Thanks!!! ;D
-Erika & Indy


----------



## Moose (Oct 2, 2010)

Moose doesn't have a page, but I'm attempting to start a group lol

https://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/383339891677118/


----------



## IndyV (Feb 8, 2011)

I clicked "ask to join group" haa haa, I hope that that works!

Sadly, I do not live in Toronto so I can't join any meet-ups.. but it's still nice to read about all the fun you guys' will have! haaha


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

there is a really nice group of people on a V group on Facebook.
i really like it over there, it's just cool folks that want to show off their dogs and learn a bit. A bit less combative over there i feel. this site is full of GREAT information but some ppl *(as with any forums)* just are kinda rude. i've learned a TON from this forum too though. But if i want to post a picture i just put it up on facebook and let the good comments roll in. seems they all love my laszlo, which is cool.


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

Finch has a Facebook page that I am using to document her journey to becoming a Therapy Dog. See the link in my signature!


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

thats really cool. my wife and dad were at the DMV the other week and low and behold a "helper" Vizsla was lying there with it's owner/helpee. they are def smart enuff!


----------



## Westx (Apr 3, 2012)

sent mine to the group...couldn't find where i could message the group though....


----------



## Moose (Oct 2, 2010)

doh I'm a dummy at times. ha.

I added you guys to the group as you saw- and for anyone else who wants to join, you don't HAVE To be from Toronto, just know that I'll be planning meet-ups for the Toronto and surrounding area owners. But anyone can join and plan meetups too. I prefer FB as well,I find this group is great for info but I also find theres TONS of judgement and people with the "greater than thou" attitude. :


----------



## IndyV (Feb 8, 2011)

Looney said:


> there is a really nice group of people on a V group on Facebook.
> i really like it over there, it's just cool folks that want to show off their dogs and learn a bit. A bit less combative over there i feel. this site is full of GREAT information but some ppl *(as with any forums)* just are kinda rude. i've learned a TON from this forum too though. But if i want to post a picture i just put it up on facebook and let the good comments roll in. seems they all love my laszlo, which is cool.


do you know the name of the group? i'd love to check it out!


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

Glad i'm not the only one!!! lol!!!!!


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

i asked to be part of your group, my name is Christian Looney and my avatar is a cool orange cat! thanks!!!!


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

I just sent a request to join the group.


----------



## Moose (Oct 2, 2010)

found these too : https://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Vizsla/113270752019960

https://www.facebook.com/#!/VizslaDogs


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

The one i'm in just says Vizsla "*open group*" not sure how to link things sorry!

great group of folks tho!!!!


----------



## IndyV (Feb 8, 2011)

Looney said:


> The one i'm in just says Vizsla "*open group*" not sure how to link things sorry!
> 
> great group of folks tho!!!!


you should be able to send the link by going to the groups main page, and then you copy the html link that's in your search bar. Then all you have to do it paste the link here!  hope this helps a bit!


----------

